
Project VGA – Home of the Low Budget, Open Source, VGA Compatible Video Card - peter_d_sherman
http://wacco.mveas.com/
======
detaro
(2008) - at least thats the last updates date

------
peter_d_sherman
>"This is the website of Project VGA, a project which aims to develop a Low
Budget, Open Source, VGA Compatible video card. Currently we're trying to be
as open as we can - our goal is that you could build the card at home (and
understand it) if you wanted to. Hopefully you'll be able to buy one though
within a few months for under 200 euro from us! And did we mention it was
reprogrammable?

 _If you ever dreamed of playing with an FPGA, or building your own processor,
this is the card you want!_ "

